# Detailing stores in Essex



## jamie7755

Afternoon everyone just wondering is there any shops in Essex normally order all my products online would be nice to go to a shop 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gibee

I wouldn't mind knowing the same for Kent...

Looks like there is a motor factors in Corringham who stock a few AF and PB bits

http://www.auto-care.co.uk/car-cleaning-63-c.asp


----------

